# Need CPT codes



## vikas.maheshwari (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Can anybody provide CPT codes for the following service.

Physician entered to the medial epicondyle and approximately 2 cm incision was made through the skin and then it was extended with Hemostat. Old clot was encountered. Speicmens were obtained for culture and senstivity. The old clot could not be evacuated through the incision, so it was extended another 1-2 cm and then old clot was evacuated. It was irrigated, evacuated more and irrigated. No active bleeding was encountered. Upon 1 cm diameter, a wound was crusting anteriorly and that wound was connected with the abscess cavity posteriorly; both were irriged. Then two Penrose drains were inserted one connecting the two wounds and one extending more posteriorly allowing for adequate drainage and these were swen in place with two suture of #2-0 nylon. Attention was then turned to the anterolateral wond, which was swollen and fluctuant. A 3 cm incision was made. Old clot was then encountered. This was evacuated and irrigated and evacuated some more and then specimen was obtained for cultrue senstivity. Painrose drains were inserted and sewn in place with #3-0 nylone. the olecranon bursa with fluctuance was incised. Old blood was encountered the wound was irrigated with copious amount of saline and then all the wounds are covered with #3-0 saline soaked sponges.


----------

